
Embrace, extend, and finally extinguish – Microsoft plays their hand - dgellow
https://drewdevault.com/2020/08/27/Microsoft-plays-their-hand.html
======
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24293862](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24293862)

------
HelloNurse
Why should "Microsoft's representative on the Linux Foundation board" exist in
the first place?

~~~
chokolad
Why should not they exist ?

